# Haitian Creole: Nou = nous et vous??



## bjoleniacz

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir comment est-ce que les parlantes de le créole haïtian savent la difference entre les pronoms "nous" et "vous" dans leur langue.  Les deux sont "nou" en créole, alors comment savent les parlents si quelqu'un qui utilise "nou" veut dire "nous" ou "vous"?

Hi,
I'd like to know how Creole speakers can tell the difference between the two "nou"s in their language.  Nou means both you(pl) and we, so how do they know whether the speaker is saying "we" or "you all"?

Thanks/merci,
Brian


----------



## MarcB

I have always heard Haitians say ou for vous both singular and plural, it is vou,ou for singular in Eastern Caribbean and zot for vous plural. However some dialects may say nou as you said.


----------



## bjoleniacz

MarcB said:


> I have always heard Haitians say ou for vous both singular and plural, it is vou,ou for singular in Eastern Caribbean and zot for vous plural. However some dialects may say nou as you said.



Hi Marc B,
Thanks for your post! I found it a little confusing because of the punctuation...
did you mean "ou" means both tu and vous(plural)?  

what is vou?  what did you mean about the eastern caribbean?

Thanks so much!
Brian


----------



## MarcB

Hi bjoleniacz,
Sorry for being unclear. I have heard ou for vous(also tu) as vous is both singular and plural in French. Eastern Caribbean refers to islands other than Haiti that speak Creole, some are part of France others were English territories. As I said some Haitians may use nou as you plural, I don't know. In EC some use ou or vou or both for vous singular. Zot ( vous autres in Quebec and parts of France near the Spanish border) as a plural.


----------



## bjoleniacz

MarcB said:


> Hi bjoleniacz,
> Sorry for being unclear. I have heard ou for vous(also tu) as vous is both singular and plural in French. Eastern Caribbean refers to islands other than Haiti that speak Creole, some are part of France others were English territories. As I said some Haitians may use nou as you plural, I don't know. In EC some use ou or vou or both for vous singular. Zot ( vous autres in Quebec and parts of France near the Spanish border) as a plural.




thanks so much!


----------

